# Drastische Preissenkungen bei Nvidia?



## Overlocked (1. April 2008)

*Nvidia soll laut der Gerüchteküche einige Produkte vergünstigen um Platz für die 9800 GTX zu machen.

*Wie fudzilla.com erfahren haben soll, wird Nvidia in Kürze die Preise ihrer Produktpalette drastisch kürzen um somit einen Spielraum zur kommenden 9800 GTX herzustellen. Ein genaues Datum ist noch nicht bekannt, doch bei den aktuellen Preisen der 8800 GT und 8800 GTS 512 wird es noch spannend.

(Quelle: fudzilla.com)


----------



## Piy (1. April 2008)

edit: sry hat sich erledigt 

aber klingt schoma geil


----------



## smaXer (1. April 2008)

noch tiefer ?
Also für eine GT 160 , GTS 179 , GTX 222 empfinde ich als sehr günstig, da man nie vergessen darf das eine 8800GT schon eine High End Karte ist


----------



## clock-king (1. April 2008)

Die Preise sind zwar schon sehr niedrig aber umso günstiger umso besser
(für den Kunden).
Doch meiner Meinung nach sollten die preise für die 8800Ultra und die 9800GX2 
noch weiter gesenkt werden.


----------



## El-Hanfo (1. April 2008)

ultra 190 und die gx2 250 *träum*


----------



## clock-king (1. April 2008)

Das wären gute Preise.Dann wäre auch das Preisleistungverhältnis besser.


----------



## Merty (1. April 2008)

Vielleicht dann doch noch ein SLI-Gespann ... ???


----------



## Aerron (2. April 2008)

acktuell bekommt man eine 8800 Gtx für 217,99 inklusive Versandt !also wer sich vor zwei monnaten ein trible Sli Für ca. 3400 euro gekauft hat  wird warscheinlich  bisschen 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2008)

...ist dein Taschenrechner kaputt, oder erkundigst du dich nach Preisen auf dem Mars? Wie du auf 3400 Euro für drei Grafikkarten kommst ist mir schleierhaft. Über den großen Daumen gepeilt kosteten vor zwei Monaten drei 8800er GTX ungefähr 1300 Euro +- 100 Euro.


----------



## push@max (2. April 2008)

Leider ist der Preisfall bei der 8800Ultra nicht so stark wie bei der GTX, aber heute ist die GTX ja schon für 210 zu haben, die fällt praktisch jeden Tag um 3-5...ich find das einfach nur super!! Hoffentlich geht da AMD/ATI schön mit


----------



## Malkav85 (2. April 2008)

*lach* wenn AMD da mitgehen müsste, könnten die sich gleich ad acta legen 

ICh hab mir jezz ne 9800 GTX geholt...weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich die behalten werde und mir lieber ne 8800 GTX hole...


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. April 2008)

Hoffentlich gehn dir mit der 8800 GT auf 100-120 runter.
Dann wär für mich endlich eine drinne  Als Schüler hat man halt nicht soviel Geld


----------



## Player007 (2. April 2008)

Überlege auch noch, ob ich mir noch eine 8800GTX zulege, so für ca. 200. Wenn es die noch solange gibt.

Gruß


----------



## clock-king (2. April 2008)

Ich würde lieber auf die nächst Generation von Grafikkarten warten.
Ich vermute mal ,das die Preise nicht ganz so hoch ausfallen werden wie damals für die Ultra.
Also lieber weiter sparen.


----------



## push@max (2. April 2008)

Wenn ihr die Bildschirme habt, um entsprechende Auflösungen zu fahren, hätte ich mir auf jeden Fall die 8800GTX gekauft, sogar SLI Gespann.

PCGamesHardware hat ja heute einen Test rausgebracht, da ist die 8800GTX 40% schneller als 9800GTX, wenn die 88er auf 98er Takt gesetzt wird, vergrößert sich sogar der Abstand auf 75% in den hohen Auflösungen.

Ich kann leider nur eine maximale Auflösung von 1280x1024 zocken, da lohnt sich die 9800GTX mehr...von der Leistung gesehen.


----------



## clock-king (2. April 2008)

Ich würde auch auf den GT200-Chip warten.
Wer weiß wie es mit dem aussieht.


----------



## KTMDoki (3. April 2008)

wenn man ne gute und günstige karte braucht, weil die alte nicht mehr kann, dann würd ich mir vl. ne holen...

ich wart noch auf dei neuen generationen...
eventuell ne 3870 gebraucht als übergang aber net mehr


----------



## clock-king (3. April 2008)

Wenn man nicht immer das Neuste und Beste braucht dann würde ich mir auch eine kaufen.
Als Gelegenheitsspieler ist der Preis auch in Ordnung.
Vor allem würde die Karte dann auch eine Weile ausreichen.
Aber als Hardcore-Zocker lieber warten(wenn man unbedingt ein SLI-Gespenn will dann vllt. nicht).


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

bei den preisen konnte ich mich mehr halten  habe mir bei alternate eine XFX 8800 GTS 512 MB bestellt für 199


----------



## TheGamler (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> bei den preisen konnte ich mich mehr halten  habe mir bei alternate eine XFX 8800 GTS 512 MB bestellt für 199



Wobei ich dieses Angebot auch super finde http://preissuche.pcgameshardware.de/a299368.html

Die Preise für Grakas sind echt der Hammer! 
Noch gar nicht so lange her da habe ich für meine 1950XT (256MB) noch 260 gezahlt


----------



## Gh0sttalk3r (4. April 2008)

Also mal ehrlich,
wer sich da aktuell noch ne 3870 oder sowas zulegt ist doch nicht ganz knister...
die 8800Gt gibts ja bald selbst im Schnitt billiger als die ATI´s....

Ich warte noch dezent auf den G200 und nutze dann mein Grafikkartenupdate, um mein eh schon geiles System nochmals zu verbessern...

Mein Baby:

 - EVGA nForce 780i SLI Enthusiast Board
 - INTEL core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.75 WaKü
 - 4 GB DDR2-800 Mushkin SP2-6400
 - 750 GB Samsung HD753LJ
 - 2 512MB EVGA GF 8800 GTS SSC (OC)
 - Samsung 226bw 22 "

Standarddurchlauf 3dMark06: 22.152 Points


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

Gh0sttalk3r schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich,
> wer sich da aktuell noch ne 3870 oder sowas zulegt ist doch nicht ganz knister...
> die 8800Gt gibts ja bald selbst im Schnitt billiger als die ATI´s....
> 
> ...



Dein Baby ?! wie interessant das mit der hd3870 hast wohl nicht unrecht. ich wechsle ja auch von der 2900xt zu 88GTS512 und freue mich schon auf die 50%mehr leistung


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> bei den preisen konnte ich mich mehr halten  habe mir bei alternate eine XFX 8800 GTS 512 MB bestellt für 199



Ich finde, dass eine 8800GTX für knappe 206 mehr rockt als eine GTS

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a225997.html


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass eine 8800GTX für knappe 206 mehr rockt als eine GTS
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a225997.html


abgesehen von der länge und der hohen stromverbrauch ist die karte nicht schlecht. da eine Hd2900xt gerade noch in mein rechner passt, glaube ich nicht das ich die gtx ohne biegen und breche darein kriege, außerdem habe ich ein 19" breitbild(1440x900)von daher ist GTS eine bessere wahl, ich glaub die GTS ist auch etwas schneller


----------



## clock-king (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> abgesehen von der länge und der hohen stromverbrauch ist die karte nicht schlecht. da eine Hd2900xt gerade noch in mein rechner passt, glaube ich nicht das ich die gtx ohne biegen und breche darein kriege, außerdem habe ich ein 19" breitbild(1440x900)von daher ist GTS eine bessere wahl, ich glaub die GTS ist auch etwas schneller


Bei deiner Auflösung würde ich auch die 8800GTS G92 kaufen.
Die Bandbreite ist zwar nich so hoch aber in der Auflösung*rolleyes*.


----------



## El-Hanfo (4. April 2008)

mist ich kann den beitrag nicht löschen


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> abgesehen von der länge und der hohen stromverbrauch ist die karte nicht schlecht. da eine Hd2900xt gerade noch in mein rechner passt, glaube ich nicht das ich die gtx ohne biegen und breche darein kriege, außerdem habe ich ein 19" breitbild(1440x900)von daher ist GTS eine bessere wahl, ich glaub die GTS ist auch etwas schneller



In dieser Auflösung ist die GTS etwas schneller als die GTX, alles was danach kommt und mit aktivierten Filtern usw, profitiert die GTX von ihrem 768MB großen VRAM und der besseren Anbindung.

Die alte 2900XT hat aber auch deutlich mehr verbraucht, als eine GTX und mit der GTS biste nochmals drunter.


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> In dieser Auflösung ist die GTS etwas schneller als die GTX, alles was danach kommt und mit aktivierten Filtern usw, profitiert die GTX von ihrem 768MB großen VRAM und der besseren Anbindung.
> 
> Die alte 2900XT hat aber auch deutlich mehr verbraucht, als eine GTX und mit der GTS biste nochmals drunter.


 wieso solll ich jetzt die 2900xt loswerden  mehr als 100 kann ich dafür nicht verlangen oder ?


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> wieso solll ich jetzt die 2900xt loswerden  mehr als 100 kann ich dafür nicht verlangen oder ?



Wo hab ich gesagt, dass Du die 2900XT loswerden sollst?...ich meinte, dass die 2900XT vom Stromverbrauch höher als die GTX und GTS liegt...Missverständnis...mehr als 100 kannst du wirklich nicht verlangen, weil eine 3870, die eigentlich besser ist, schon für 140 zu haben ist


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wo hab ich gesagt, dass Du die 2900XT loswerden sollst?...ich meinte, dass die 2900XT vom Stromverbrauch höher als die GTX und GTS liegt...Missverständnis...mehr als 100 kannst du wirklich nicht verlangen, weil eine 3870, die eigentlich besser ist, schon für 140 zu haben ist


neee, ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden, nur es ist besser wenn ich die 2900xt verkaufe anstatt das sie bei mir rumgammelt wieso soll die hd3870 besser sein ?! im gegenteil, der einzige vorteil ist der niedrige stromverbrauch mehr nicht.


----------



## clock-king (4. April 2008)

Die 3870 hat doch mehr Leistung als eine 2900XT.
Dann wären da ja auch noch der Preis,Stromverbrauch und 
Preis/Leistung.
Damit wäre sie besser.

Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

clock-king schrieb:


> Odeer verstehe ich da was falsch?


etwas hast du vergessen: die HD2900Xt hat einen hohen OC-Potenzail und 512Bit-SpeicherInterface


----------



## clock-king (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> etwas hast du vergessen: die HD2900Xt hat einen hohen OC-Potenzail und 512Bit-SpeicherInterface


Ja da hast du recht aber als "Normaluser"ist das OC-potenzial nicht so wichtig.
Bei der Speicherbandbreite muss der Chip diese auch in mehr Leistung umsetzen können.
Sonst kann die Bandbreite noch so hoch sein.
Es kommt ja auch auf das Komprimierungsverfahren an.


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

clock-king schrieb:


> Sry.Hab was ausprobiert und ausversehen was gepostet.



Irgendwie ist das auch eine frechheit, die karte habe ich vor 7monaten für 349euro gekauft und jetzt ist sie nicht mehr als 100euro wert. Wie ist das wohl mit der 8800gts, in 5monaten ist sie nur noch 50euro wert ?


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> neee, ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden, nur es ist besser wenn ich die 2900xt verkaufe anstatt das sie bei mir rumgammelt wieso soll die hd3870 besser sein ?! im gegenteil, der einzige vorteil ist der niedrige stromverbrauch mehr nicht.



Die hd3870 wurde in der Architektur verändert und merzt damit einige Schwächen der hd2900XT aus, wie zB. der extrem hohe Stromverbrauch. Prinzipiell ist es zwischen der hd3870 und der hd2900xt wie zwischen der neuen 9800GTX und der 8800GTX, in "niedrigen" Auflösungen sind die Nachfolger teileweise deutlich schneller, bei hohen Auflösungen geht ihnen die Puste wegen der Speicheranbindung oder wegem dem VRAM aus.


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das auch eine frechheit, die karte habe ich vor 7monaten für 349euro gekauft und jetzt ist sie nicht mehr als 100euro wert. Wie ist das wohl mit der 8800gts, in 5monaten ist sie nur noch 50euro wert ?



Der Wertverlust war schon immer extrem, das ist immer sehr ärgerlich. Ich habe für meine Geforce 6800Ultra damals auch 450 bezahlt, wollte die dann schon bei der 7900er Reihe austauschen, aber das schmerzte zu sehr, dann bei Ebay nur noch 80 zu bekommen, obwohl sie nichmal 1 Jahr alt war.

Heutzutage ist es noch schlimmer, weil die absoluten High End Karten schon für 200 zu bekommen sind...da bekommste schon nach einem Monat nur die Hälfte


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Der Wertverlust war schon immer extrem, das ist immer sehr ärgerlich. Ich habe für meine Geforce 6800Ultra damals auch 450 bezahlt, wollte die dann schon bei der 7900er Reihe austauschen, aber das schmerzte zu sehr, dann bei Ebay nur noch 80 zu bekommen, obwohl sie nichmal 1 Jahr alt war.
> 
> Heutzutage ist es noch schlimmer, weil die absoluten High End Karten schon für 200 zu bekommen sind...da bekommste schon nach einem Monat nur die Hälfte



Nur bei der 88gtx war/ist das nicht so extrem, hätte ich damals nur die karte gekauft, das wäre die beste insvestions überhaupt gewesen. Die karte ist nun 1,5 jahre alt und jetzt nur halb soviel wert wie damals.


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

es ist schon ziemlich heftig, dass die 88GTX nach so langer Zeit immer noch so gut dabei ist, das hab ich noch bei keiner anderen Grafikkarten Generation erlebt...wenn ich nicht noch ein altes AGP System hätte, würde ich gleich 2 Kaufen...mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Preis bei geizhals für XFX 8800GTX täglich so um die 3 fällt, das macht echt Spass das zu verfolgen


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> es ist schon ziemlich heftig, dass die 88GTX nach so langer Zeit immer noch so gut dabei ist, das hab ich noch bei keiner anderen Grafikkarten Generation erlebt...wenn ich nicht noch ein altes AGP System hätte, würde ich gleich 2 Kaufen...mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Preis bei geizhals für XFX 8800GTX täglich so um die 3 fällt, das macht echt Spass das zu verfolgen


 Ich habe mal gelesen,  das nvidia mit der produktion von g80 aufgehört hat, stimmt das ? Wenn das stimmt wird das mit der täglichen preisnachlass bald ein ende nehmen. schade eigendlich


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen,  das nvidia mit der produktion von g80 aufgehört hat, stimmt das ? Wenn das stimmt wird das mit der täglichen preisnachlass bald ein ende nehmen. schade eigendlich



ich weiss nicht, ob Nvidia mit der Produktion aufhört, aber sie räumen im Moment so ziemlich die Lager mit dem G80. Schließlich müssen sie jetzt zusehen, dass sie den den 9800GTX mit G92 Chip unters Volk bringen und das lässt sich schlecht, wenn ein 1 1/2 Jahre alter Chip teilweise deutlich! stärker ist


----------



## robben89 (4. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, ob Nvidia mit der Produktion aufhört, aber sie räumen im Moment so ziemlich die Lager mit dem G80. Schließlich müssen sie jetzt zusehen, dass sie den den 9800GTX mit G92 Chip unters Volk bringen und das lässt sich schlecht, wenn ein 1 1/2 Jahre alter Chip teilweise deutlich! stärker ist


Wenn sie den preis nicht deutlich runtersetzen, wird das wohl nichts. Außerdem erscheint bald die hd4xxx reihe(release juni ?), die laut spekulation leistungsfähiger sein soll, es sieht also nicht gut aus für nvidia(meine meinung jetzt).


----------



## CloudCrunsher (5. April 2008)

clock-king schrieb:


> Sry.Hab was ausprobiert und ausversehen was gepostet.


irgendwie machst du das ein bisschen zu auffällig deine postzahl zu pushen 
2 double posts und 3 posts weiter ein tripple post 

Topic:
Noch weiter senken kann ich mirnich vorstellen, 8800GT für noc hbilliger geht glaube nicht - das is genauso wahrscheinlich als wenn jemand in nvidia namenschaos durchblicken kann 

aber 100 wäre nich schlecht, da ich mir ca Juli nenn Pc hole
Entweder:
E6750/E8200 (120/140)
2GB Ram zum anfang von MDT  (40)
mit nem GA-P35-DS3 (80)
NT für 40-60 
und halt 1x 8800GT (100-150)
nur die frage:
budget?

liegt bei ca: 450
wahrscheinlich nur 350 =(
Neja,mit 450 werd ich mir vll sogar auch ein gehäuse holen 
Und dann mal schaun wos nen billigen 19" TFT gibt der keine schlieren ildet (mein jetziger LG L1953HM) hat in CSS, wenn ich denn auf glass maps bin oder bei solchen... wie sag ichs mal, durchsichtigen texturen (z.b. wenn der wallhack an is (denkt nich das ich das nutze hatte blos mal eine map wo man durch sowas durchsehen konnte)) da kommts sehr zu schlieren, auch im hostage raum 2 (mit beamer) auf cs_office verschmiert das bild ganz schön >.<
Kennt da einer nen monitor unter 250 der da keine solche verwasch effekte macht?^^
Wenn dann in Crysis motion Blur an is seh ich garnix mehr


----------



## clock-king (5. April 2008)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> irgendwie machst du das ein bisschen zu auffällig deine postzahl zu pushen
> 2 double posts und 3 posts weiter ein tripple post
> 
> Topic:
> ...


Ich wollte dat eigentlich wiede löschen aber hab dat irgendwie net higekriegt.
Aber ist doch eigentlich unwichtig wie viele Posts ich hab oder?


----------



## robben89 (6. April 2008)

toll, habe die 8800 GTS bekommen und die macht nur probleme, hätte besser 88gtx nehmen sollen werde die karte wohl zurück senden und mir stattdessen die88GTX bestellen(wenn ich glück habe muss ich da nix rausflexen )


----------



## Aerron (6. April 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...ist dein Taschenrechner kaputt, oder erkundigst du dich nach Preisen auf dem Mars? Wie du auf 3400 Euro für drei Grafikkarten kommst ist mir schleierhaft. Über den großen Daumen gepeilt kosteten vor zwei Monaten drei 8800er GTX ungefähr 1300 Euro +- 100 Euro.




ich schrieb von einem Trible SLI System und nicht von Drei Grafkas  was nützen dir drei karten wenn du nicht den passen rest dazu hast K&M elecktronik bot einen  PC mit drei wege SLI für 3400 euro an !


Gruß aerron


----------



## hafi020493 (6. April 2008)

Eigentlich könnte Nvidia die Preise für die Ultra ruhig senken schließlich kostet die in der Produktion ja nicht viel mehr als die GTX und wenn Die GTX profitabel ist dann reiben die sich bei der Ultra sicher die Hände (mit Dollar-Zeichen in den Augen).


----------



## clock-king (7. April 2008)

Nvidia macht sowieso extrem viel Gewinn wenn einer eine 8800Ultra kauft.
Da kann man besser zur 8800gtx greifen.
Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis is einfach besser.
Sonst bleibt ja noch die Möglichkeit die 8800gtx zu übertakten.


----------



## push@max (7. April 2008)

robben89 schrieb:


> toll, habe die 8800 GTS bekommen und die macht nur probleme, hätte besser 88gtx nehmen sollen werde die karte wohl zurück senden und mir stattdessen die88GTX bestellen(wenn ich glück habe muss ich da nix rausflexen )


Was macht sie den für Probleme?


----------



## Overlocked (7. April 2008)

Was die Preissenkungen betreffen: Mittlerweile gibt es eine 8800gt für rund 154 von ASUS- LINK


----------



## robben89 (10. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Was macht sie den für Probleme?



Ich habe noch via chipsatz, das MB erkennst die karte nicht wegen pcie-2.0


----------



## Captain Future (10. April 2008)

clock-king schrieb:


> Nvidia macht sowieso extrem viel Gewinn wenn einer eine 8800Ultra kauft.
> Da kann man besser zur 8800gtx greifen.
> Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis is einfach besser.
> Sonst bleibt ja noch die Möglichkeit die 8800gtx zu übertakten.



Dafür kaufen 20x mehr Leute eine GTX anstelle einer Ultra. Insgesamt wird sich das nicht viel nehmen - der Großteil des Gewinns wird immer noch im Sub-100-Euro Bereich gemacht


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. April 2008)

Der pcie 2 standart ist abwärtskompaktible also kann daran nicht liegen.Ich glaube eher das es probleme mit dem OS oder mit dem chipsatz gibt.
Wahrscheinlicher ist das der chipsatztreiber.Ich kenne via chipsätze 
die treiber installation ist unducrchsichtig und für alle mainboardsversionen gleich.Was mich wundert,selbst 8 jahre alte chipsätze werden von diesen 4 in 1 treiber unterstütz?
Kenn einen der noch nen rechner hat vom 98,und der wollte mal xp drauf haben.Das war nee suche nach den treibern.


----------



## sockednc (13. April 2008)

Als kleines Kommentar:

ich hab meine zwei 8800GTS für 610 im Januar gekauft. Es ist zum . Das das dieses mal so schnell geht hätt ich nicht gedacht.   So ein Wertverlust in so kurzer Zeit hat ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Overlocked (14. April 2008)

btt:
*8800GTS: LINK 179

8800GT: LINK 148

9600GT: LINK 116*


----------

